
Apple Maps in iOS 13: Sights Set on Google - cpeterso
https://www.macstories.net/stories/apple-maps-in-ios-13-sights-set-on-google/
======
zyang
One thing I noticed in the new Apple maps is traffic lights and stop signs in
the Bay Area. Really handy when navigating.

------
addicted
I wonder if Apple will release Apple Maps on Android.

The additional information can go a long way towards improving their mapping
services (provide better traffic info, give them a better idea of what parts
of the maps need improvements, allow them to offer a popular times feature,
etc).

~~~
londons_explore
It would be a good business move to do so,but the extra engineering effort is
probably rather large.

~~~
zepto
Why would it be a good business move?

------
LUmBULtERA
"Offline maps. Google enables offline downloading of maps for certain areas
on-demand, and Apple doesn't. Any offline caching Apple Maps may perform is
entirely invisible to users."

This has been one of the primary reasons I haven't switched to using Apple
Maps. Big bummer.

------
ulfw
It’s lovely but by the time this will come to Asia I doubt people will still
be using it

